
Worshipping the Flying Spaghetti Monster is not a real religion, court rules - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/pastafarianism-is-satire-and-not-protected-religion-court-rules/
======
rumcajz
This is a sad day for all Pastafarians.

